# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  مشکل مدرسه رفتن

## divarsabz

سلام دوستان..............
ممنون میشم منو راهنمایی کنید.
من تو نمونه دولتی تبریز میخونم متاسفانه مدرسه ما دو سه سالی میشه که خیلی ضعیف عمل میکنه در این حد که ما پارسال فقط یک نفر پزشکی داشتیم با اینکه بهترین نمونه دولتی دخترانه تبریز هستیم........ :Yahoo (68):  :Yahoo (23): 
مدرسه ما از مهر شروع میکنه و من از بچه ها شنیدم که مدیر چون بشدت عصبانی هستش بخاطر اینطور قبولی ها گفته تا اخر اردیبهشت میاین مدرسه واز بچه ها واولیاشون تعهد گرفته... 
من هم 4تا درس اختصاصی و عربی رو کلاس میرم و با این کلاسا واقعا نمیتونم مدرسه برم.............در ضمن مدرسه هم قرار نیس که معلم های عالی رو بیاره.......
من میخواستم بدونم با این وضعیت بهتر نیس پیش رو غیرحضوری بخونم؟
البته شاید بعضی هاتون بگید از جو رقابت و درس خوندن جدا میشی ولی اینطوری نیس چون این کلاسایی که میرم اکثرا بچه های فرزانگان هستن و در طول سال هم میخوام با برنامه قلمچی بخونم.

----------


## anis79

اگه تونستی غیر حضوری بگیری ک خیلی بهتره با این حجم کلاسی ک میری وقت نداری بری مدرسه واقعا:/
من خودم مدرسه رو میرم هفته ای سه روزه دو روزشو میرم

----------


## divarsabz

> اگه تونستی غیر حضوری بگیری ک خیلی بهتره با این حجم کلاسی ک میری وقت نداری بری مدرسه واقعا:/
> من خودم مدرسه رو میرم هفته ای سه روزه دو روزشو میرم


ممنون

----------


## parnia-sh

وقنی ۴درس اختصاصی کلاس میری پس دیگه لازم نیس بری مدرسه چون وقتت خیلی خیلی الکی از دست میره..کلاسای بیرون خیلی بهترن تا کلاسای مدرسه ..بشین فکر کن ببین چ دلیلی میتونی بیاری که نری..با خانواده هم حرف بزن وتوضیح بده بهشون چون اکثر اوقات والدین اجازه نمیدن..
من نظرم روی مدرسه هس اما اگه کسی چهارتا درس اختصاصی رو بیرون کلاس میره دیگه لازم نیس مدرسه هم بره ..اینجوری دچار سردرگمی میشه و...

----------


## amir.hzF

بهتر بود کلاسارو نمیرفتین واقعا وقت تلف کردنه  :Yahoo (21):  بنظر من البته
اونقدر تعداد مدارس خاص زیاد شدن که دبیر خوب نمیمونه که ببرن مدرسه ها من از دخترونه خبر ندارم ولی واسه پسرا 5 تا تیزهوشان داریم 5 تا نمونه چه خبره اخه  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## divarsabz

> وقنی ۴درس اختصاصی کلاس میری پس دیگه لازم نیس بری مدرسه چون وقتت خیلی خیلی الکی از دست میره..کلاسای بیرون خیلی بهترن تا کلاسای مدرسه ..بشین فکر کن ببین چ دلیلی میتونی بیاری که نری..با خانواده هم حرف بزن وتوضیح بده بهشون چون اکثر اوقات والدین اجازه نمیدن..
> من نظرم روی مدرسه هس اما اگه کسی چهارتا درس اختصاصی رو بیرون کلاس میره دیگه لازم نیس مدرسه هم بره ..اینجوری دچار سردرگمی میشه و...


خانوادم مشکلی نداره به اختیار خودم گذاشتن.
ممنون که وقت گذاشتین.

----------


## divarsabz

> بهتر بود کلاسارو نمیرفتین واقعا وقت تلف کردنه  بنظر من البته
> اونقدر تعداد مدارس خاص زیاد شدن که دبیر خوب نمیمونه که ببرن مدرسه ها من از دخترونه خبر ندارم ولی واسه پسرا 5 تا تیزهوشان داریم 5 تا نمونه چه خبره اخه


اخه معلمای مدرسمون وضعشون خوب نیس...............این کلاسا رو هم با بهترین معلما میرم.............
دختر ها هم 5تا تیزهوشان 3تا هم نمونه...... :Yahoo (68):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (23):

----------


## divarsabz

> بهتر بود کلاسارو نمیرفتین واقعا وقت تلف کردنه  بنظر من البته
> اونقدر تعداد مدارس خاص زیاد شدن که دبیر خوب نمیمونه که ببرن مدرسه ها من از دخترونه خبر ندارم ولی واسه پسرا 5 تا تیزهوشان داریم 5 تا نمونه چه خبره اخه


مرسی

----------


## amir.hzF

> اخه معلمای مدرسمون وضعشون خوب نیس...............این کلاسا رو هم با بهترین معلما میرم.............
> دختر ها هم 5تا تیزهوشان 3تا هم نمونه......


  منم سوم دبیرستان رو کلاس رفتم ولی واقعا  به وقت تلف کردنش نمی ارزید همه ی اونارو کتابای کمک اموزشی نوشته بودن . اما خب الان که ثبت نام کردید نمیشه نرفت که پس باید مدرسه رو یه جوری کنار بذارید

----------


## parsaalizadeh

> سلام دوستان..............
> ممنون میشم منو راهنمایی کنید.
> من تو نمونه دولتی تبریز میخونم متاسفانه مدرسه ما دو سه سالی میشه که خیلی ضعیف عمل میکنه در این حد که ما پارسال فقط یک نفر پزشکی داشتیم با اینکه بهترین نمونه دولتی دخترانه تبریز هستیم........
> مدرسه ما از مهر شروع میکنه و من از بچه ها شنیدم که مدیر چون بشدت عصبانی هستش بخاطر اینطور قبولی ها گفته تا اخر اردیبهشت میاین مدرسه واز بچه ها واولیاشون تعهد گرفته... 
> من هم 4تا درس اختصاصی و عربی رو کلاس میرم و با این کلاسا واقعا نمیتونم مدرسه برم.............در ضمن مدرسه هم قرار نیس که معلم های عالی رو بیاره.......
> من میخواستم بدونم با این وضعیت بهتر نیس پیش رو غیرحضوری بخونم؟
> البته شاید بعضی هاتون بگید از جو رقابت و درس خوندن جدا میشی ولی اینطوری نیس چون این کلاسایی که میرم اکثرا بچه های فرزانگان هستن و در طول سال هم میخوام با برنامه قلمچی بخونم.


سلام بله اینجوری که می گید مطمینن مدرسه بدردتون نمی خوره ولی حوصلتون سر رفت برید یک دور بزنید تو مدرسه بعد بگردید  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## divarsabz

> منم سوم دبیرستان رو کلاس رفتم ولی واقعا  به وقت تلف کردنش نمی ارزید همه ی اونارو کتابای کمک اموزشی نوشته بودن . اما خب الان که ثبت نام کردید نمیشه نرفت که پس باید مدرسه رو یه جوری کنار بذارید


راستش میدونید چیه کلاس رفتن تو سوم و کنکور فرق داره خود منم پارسال کلاس میرفتم و برام هم زیاد مهم نبود........ولی الان فرق میکنه.

----------


## divarsabz

> سلام بله اینجوری که می گید مطمینن مدرسه بدردتون نمی خوره ولی حوصلتون سر رفت برید یک دور بزنید تو مدرسه بعد بگردید


مرسی :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Cat

بنظرم اگ نری خیلی بهتره!
 :Yahoo (117):

----------


## divarsabz

> بنظرم اگ نری خیلی بهتره!


خودم هم به این نتیجه رسیدم ولی یکم میترسم بعدا پشیمون بشم...........

----------


## Cat

> خودم هم به این نتیجه رسیدم ولی یکم میترسم بعدا پشیمون بشم...........


ولی از نظر جو رقابتی مدرسه خوبه اما وقت گیره،من عمومیارو با مدرسه هماهنگ کردم و نرفتم فقط زنگ اختصاصیا میرفتم بعضی روزا هم نمیرفتم ولی همون روزا رو ک میرفتم خیلی خسته میشدم
اما حالا ک کلاس گرفتی نرو مدرسه و اصلا بهش فکر نکن!

----------


## divarsabz

> ولی از نظر جو رقابتی مدرسه خوبه اما وقت گیره،من عمومیارو با مدرسه هماهنگ کردم و نرفتم فقط زنگ اختصاصیا میرفتم بعضی روزا هم نمیرفتم ولی همون روزا رو ک میرفتم خیلی خسته میشدم
> اما حالا ک کلاس گرفتی نرو مدرسه و اصلا بهش فکر نکن!


جو رقابتی..........من این کلاسایی که میرم واقعا بچه درسخونا هستن و از مدارس فرزانگان که واقعا بچه هاشون عالی کار میکنن در حالیکه بچه های مدرسه ما کلا 5یا6 نفر خوب درس میخونن...........

----------


## Cat

> جو رقابتی..........من این کلاسایی که میرم واقعا بچه درسخونا هستن و از مدارس فرزانگان که واقعا بچه هاشون عالی کار میکنن در حالیکه بچه های مدرسه ما کلا 5یا6 نفر خوب درس میخونن...........


 :Yahoo (11): خب مشکلی نیس دیگ
موفق باشی :Yahoo (3):

----------


## divarsabz

> خب مشکلی نیس دیگ
> موفق باشی


مرسی :Yahoo (11):  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Mr.BamBam

بابا مدرسه کیلو چنده من سوممو عشقی میرفتم دوستام هم همینطور ناظم تا میخواست چیزی بگه میریختیم رو سرش
پیش دانشگاهی که قلم پامو بشکونن جز ترم اول و دوم نمیرم
اصولا اکثر دخترا خیلی نگران مواردی مثل انضباط هستن و اینکه کلا مدیر و ناظم و x و y چی راجبشون فکر میکنه در حالیکه این چیزا برا ما پسرا اندازه یه پشه هم اهمیت نداره

----------


## divarsabz

> بابا مدرسه کیلو چنده من سوممو عشقی میرفتم دوستام هم همینطور ناظم تا میخواست چیزی بگه میریختیم رو سرش
> پیش دانشگاهی که قلم پامو بشکونن جز ترم اول و دوم نمیرم
> اصولا اکثر دخترا خیلی نگران مواردی مثل انضباط هستن و اینکه کلا مدیر و ناظم و x و y چی راجبشون فکر میکنه در حالیکه این چیزا برا ما پسرا اندازه یه پشه هم اهمیت نداره


مرسی که جواب دادین ولی کاش بحث دخترا یا پسرا اینطوری هستن رو شروع نمیکردین......
اگه دقت کرده باشین من بالا هم گفتم من مدرسم نمونه دولتی هست و اینجور مدارس هم یکم مدیر و معاوناش حساس هستن در مورد غیبت ها....
برامن هم مهم نیس که معاونم در موردم چی فکر میکنه........
بازم ممنون که وقت گذاشتین.

----------


## susba

> بابا مدرسه کیلو چنده من سوممو عشقی میرفتم دوستام هم همینطور ناظم تا میخواست چیزی بگه میریختیم رو سرش پیش دانشگاهی که قلم پامو بشکونن جز ترم اول و دوم نمیرم اصولا اکثر دخترا خیلی نگران مواردی مثل انضباط هستن و اینکه کلا مدیر و ناظم و x و y چی راجبشون فکر میکنه در حالیکه این چیزا برا ما پسرا اندازه یه پشه هم اهمیت نداره


 داداش دختر و پسر نداره خیلی دخترا هم همیشه کمترین نمره شون انضباطشونه یکسره تو دفتر مشغول دعواین ولی وقتی می ری مدرسه ای که وقتی غیبت کنی تا خونه عمه خاله زنگ می زنن که بکشوننت مدرسه و به خاطر غیبت از سر جلسه امتحان بیرونت می کنن دیگه اینکه کی راجع بهت چی فکر کنه اهمیتی نداره!!!اصولا فکری در کار نیست فقط مونده کتکت بزنن تا بیای مدرسه

----------


## divarsabz

> داداش دختر و پسر نداره خیلی دخترا هم همیشه کمترین نمره شون انضباطشونه یکسره تو دفتر مشغول دعواین ولی وقتی می ری مدرسه ای که وقتی غیبت کنی تا خونه عمه خاله زنگ می زنن که بکشوننت مدرسه و به خاطر غیبت از سر جلسه امتحان بیرونت می کنن دیگه اینکه کی راجع بهت چی فکر کنه اهمیتی نداره!!!اصولا فکری در کار نیست فقط مونده کتکت بزنن تا بیای مدرسه


تا خونه عمه خاله زنگ می زنن که بکشوننت مدرسه و به خاطر غیبت از سر جلسه امتحان بیرونت می کنن دقیقا :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):

----------


## divarsabz

کاش دوستان بیشتری نظر میدادن :Yahoo (12):  :Yahoo (2):  :Yahoo (2):  :Yahoo (2):  :Yahoo (2):  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## amiirhosein

پارسال یدونه پزشکی دادید؟
ما کلا تو تاریخ مدرسه مون یه پزشکی دادیم.
تو به جو بین بچه ها نگاه کن
اگه جو کلاس خوب نیست خب برو غیرحضوری ولی اختصاصی هارو کلاس برو

----------


## susba

> تا خونه عمه خاله زنگ می زنن که بکشوننت مدرسه و به خاطر غیبت از سر جلسه امتحان بیرونت می کنن دقیقا


می دونی فقط کسایی که تجربه کرده باشن این مشکلات رو درک می کنن :Yahoo (12):

----------


## ADaM AhaNi

چون سال اولت هست كنكور ميدي يكم ريسكه . امكان داره بشيني خونه پشتت باد بخوره . اگرم حق انتخاب داري و ميخواي نري بايد جوري باشه كتاب از دستت نيفته .بشيني فقط درس بخوني كه بعد كنكور مثه ما حسرت نخوري تو همون سال كنكور ببندي بره پيكارش.

پ ن:من يادم نميره هيچ وقت اقا دو سال پيش بود دم عيد ما درس خوندنمون گرفت گفتيم اين اخراي سال نريم مدرسه دمه صبح بود سخت مشغول درس بوديم كه ديدم زنگ ميزنن اقا شما رو ديدم  فهميدم ناظممونه از برق كشيدم . به شما ره مامانم زنگ زد اونم يجوري سر به نيستش كردم زنگ زد به گوشي بابام  :Yahoo (21):  يعني اين اصلا شماره ي جد اباد ما رو هم داشت از اون مدرسه ٤٠٠ نفري  با اون همه غايب زوم كرده رو من  . اخرم خودم گوشيو برداشتم گفتم نميام ول كن نبود كلي تهديد كرد  اينا اخر سر رفتم مدرسه يه دعوا با هم كرديم .سر كلاسم نرفتم نشستم تا زنگ اخر حياط :Yahoo (21):

----------


## yasser0411

> سلام دوستان..............
> ممنون میشم منو راهنمایی کنید.
> من تو نمونه دولتی تبریز میخونم متاسفانه مدرسه ما دو سه سالی میشه که خیلی ضعیف عمل میکنه در این حد که ما پارسال فقط یک نفر پزشکی داشتیم با اینکه بهترین نمونه دولتی دخترانه تبریز هستیم........
> مدرسه ما از مهر شروع میکنه و من از بچه ها شنیدم که مدیر چون بشدت عصبانی هستش بخاطر اینطور قبولی ها گفته تا اخر اردیبهشت میاین مدرسه واز بچه ها واولیاشون تعهد گرفته... 
> من هم 4تا درس اختصاصی و عربی رو کلاس میرم و با این کلاسا واقعا نمیتونم مدرسه برم.............در ضمن مدرسه هم قرار نیس که معلم های عالی رو بیاره.......
> من میخواستم بدونم با این وضعیت بهتر نیس پیش رو غیرحضوری بخونم؟
> البته شاید بعضی هاتون بگید از جو رقابت و درس خوندن جدا میشی ولی اینطوری نیس چون این کلاسایی که میرم اکثرا بچه های فرزانگان هستن و در طول سال هم میخوام با برنامه قلمچی بخونم.


ببخشید یه سوال بی ربط می پرسم کدوم مدرسه

----------


## Aminsa

ما که نظرمون رو قبلا به شما گفتیم!!!
الان بنظرم هر چه زودتر تصمیمتون رو قاطعانه بگیرین و مصمم باشین!!در حالت دودلی و شک به سر نبرین هر چه زودتر تکلیف رو روشن کنین!
مطمئن باشین چه مدرسه برین چه نرین در هر دو حالت میتونین موفق بشین پس هر راهی رو انتخاب کردین درگیر وسواس فکری که اگه اون یکی رو انتخاب میکردم بهتر بود به هیچ وجه نشین!

----------


## divarsabz

> پارسال یدونه پزشکی دادید؟
> ما کلا تو تاریخ مدرسه مون یه پزشکی دادیم.
> تو به جو بین بچه ها نگاه کن
> اگه جو کلاس خوب نیست خب برو غیرحضوری ولی اختصاصی هارو کلاس برو


اختصاصی ها رو که کلاس میرم....هر 4تا و عربی

----------


## divarsabz

> ما که نظرمون رو قبلا به شما گفتیم!!!
> الان بنظرم هر چه زودتر تصمیمتون رو قاطعانه بگیرین و مصمم باشین!!در حالت دودلی و شک به سر نبرین هر چه زودتر تکلیف رو روشن کنین!
> مطمئن باشین چه مدرسه برین چه نرین در هر دو حالت میتونین موفق بشین پس هر راهی رو انتخاب کردین درگیر وسواس فکری که اگه اون یکی رو انتخاب میکردم بهتر بود به هیچ وجه نشین!


مرسی

----------


## divarsabz

> می دونی فقط کسایی که تجربه کرده باشن این مشکلات رو درک می کنن


بله دقیقا

----------


## amiirhosein

> اختصاصی ها رو که کلاس میرم....هر 4تا و عربی


اوه.خب اینهمه کلاس میری عمرا نباید مدرسه بری. یه لحظه حساب کن چقدر وقت میگیره.
من مدرسه نمیرم فقط 4 تا کلاس میرم اونم بعدازظهر 
تازه بهترین دبیرای کشورن بازم دلم به حال خودم میسوزه کاش کمتر شه بیشتر بخونم

----------


## Mr.amp98

به نظرم برید. چون دلیل اصلی قبول نشدنم در سال اول نرفتن به مدرسه بود.
دبیر خوب توی شهرمون نبود که کلاس برم و این شد که شیمی رو خراب کردم و یه سال هم موندم

----------


## Mahan-T

> سلام دوستان..............
> ممنون میشم منو راهنمایی کنید.
> من تو نمونه دولتی تبریز میخونم متاسفانه مدرسه ما دو سه سالی میشه که خیلی ضعیف عمل میکنه در این حد که ما پارسال فقط یک نفر پزشکی داشتیم با اینکه بهترین نمونه دولتی دخترانه تبریز هستیم........
> مدرسه ما از مهر شروع میکنه و من از بچه ها شنیدم که مدیر چون بشدت عصبانی هستش بخاطر اینطور قبولی ها گفته تا اخر اردیبهشت میاین مدرسه واز بچه ها واولیاشون تعهد گرفته... 
> من هم 4تا درس اختصاصی و عربی رو کلاس میرم و با این کلاسا واقعا نمیتونم مدرسه برم.............در ضمن مدرسه هم قرار نیس که معلم های عالی رو بیاره.......
> من میخواستم بدونم با این وضعیت بهتر نیس پیش رو غیرحضوری بخونم؟
> البته شاید بعضی هاتون بگید از جو رقابت و درس خوندن جدا میشی ولی اینطوری نیس چون این کلاسایی که میرم اکثرا بچه های فرزانگان هستن و در طول سال هم میخوام با برنامه قلمچی بخونم.


با شرایطی که گفتین به نظرم مدرسه نرین .

----------


## divarsabz

> اوه.خب اینهمه کلاس میری عمرا نباید مدرسه بری. یه لحظه حساب کن چقدر وقت میگیره.
> من مدرسه نمیرم فقط 4 تا کلاس میرم اونم بعدازظهر 
> تازه بهترین دبیرای کشورن بازم دلم به حال خودم میسوزه کاش کمتر شه بیشتر بخونم


کلا وقتی باقی نمیمونه...............
از 8 تا 2 مدرسه
از 3 تا 6 کلاس هرروز
بعد از 6 هم کلی خستگی

----------


## susba

اگه کلاس خوب می ری
کلا قید مدرسه رو بزن.
اگه دبیر عااالی و درجه یک تو مدرسه نداری
قیدشو بزن.
با شرایطی که گفتی غیرحضوری بهترین تصمیمه.
موفق باشی :Yahoo (8):

----------


## amirho3einrezaee

> اگه تونستی غیر حضوری بگیری ک خیلی بهتره با این حجم کلاسی ک میری وقت نداری بری مدرسه واقعا:/
> من خودم مدرسه رو میرم هفته ای سه روزه دو روزشو میرم


من خودم یادم سال پیش دانشگاهی تا 11 شب درس میخوندم
روزایی که مدرسه میرفتم 8 ساعت میتونستم بخونم(مدرسه تا 12 بود)
و روزایی که میپیچوندم 12 ساعت میخوندم ولی کمتر خسته میشدم
البته اینو بگم خیلی از اینایی که مدرسه نمیان کم کم واسشون طبیعی میشه و کلا میذارن کنار
فرق یه فارق التحصیل با یه پیش دانشگاهی اینه که:
پیشه 4 روز در هفته مدرسه میره پس تا یه روز تطعیل گیرش میاد قدرشو میدونه و خوب استفاده میکنه
اما فارقه همه ی روزاش مثل همن طوری خیلی وقتا دیده میشه پیشه از فارقه در مجموع هفته بیشتر خونده(کسی که مدرسه نمیره هم قضیش همینه)
اگه امتحان کردی میدونی میخونی اصلا مدرسه نرو مدیر و ناظم هم هیچ کاری نمیتونن بکنن تهش مثل من سه روز اخراجم کردن(یا حتی اخراج کامل هم بکنن خیلی فرق نمیکنه چون اگه اینجوری داری درستوو میخونی پس توی مسیر درستی هستی)
اگه ناظم  بهت گیر داد خیلی محترمانه عذرخواهی میکنی و میپیچونیش و یکی دو روز مدرسه میری که طبیعی شه و باز دوباره نرو.....کم کم عادت میکنن...اگه درسات هم خوب باشن و تو مدرسه تاپ باشی هم که دیگه حله

----------


## divarsabz

> من خودم یادم سال پیش دانشگاهی تا 11 شب درس میخوندم
> روزایی که مدرسه میرفتم 8 ساعت میتونستم بخونم(مدرسه تا 12 بود)
> و روزایی که میپیچوندم 12 ساعت میخوندم ولی کمتر خسته میشدم
> البته اینو بگم خیلی از اینایی که مدرسه نمیان کم کم واسشون طبیعی میشه و کلا میذارن کنار
> فرق یه فارق التحصیل با یه پیش دانشگاهی اینه که:
> پیشه 4 روز در هفته مدرسه میره پس تا یه روز تطعیل گیرش میاد قدرشو میدونه و خوب استفاده میکنه
> اما فارقه همه ی روزاش مثل همن طوری خیلی وقتا دیده میشه پیشه از فارقه در مجموع هفته بیشتر خونده(کسی که مدرسه نمیره هم قضیش همینه)
> اگه امتحان کردی میدونی میخونی اصلا مدرسه نرو مدیر و ناظم هم هیچ کاری نمیتونن بکنن تهش مثل من سه روز اخراجم کردن(یا حتی اخراج کامل هم بکنن خیلی فرق نمیکنه چون اگه اینجوری داری درستوو میخونی پس توی مسیر درستی هستی)
> اگه ناظم  بهت گیر داد خیلی محترمانه عذرخواهی میکنی و میپیچونیش و یکی دو روز مدرسه میری که طبیعی شه و باز دوباره نرو.....کم کم عادت میکنن...اگه درسات هم خوب باشن و تو مدرسه تاپ باشی هم که دیگه حله


خیلی ممنون خودم هم این نظر رو داشتم ولی وقتی  بچه ها درباره حرفای مدیر  گفتن یکم ترسیدم که مشکلی پیش بیاد 
اخه مدیر ما یکم..............

----------

